# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] A/C CARREFOUR ριχνει ασφαλεια

## brasidas12

καλησπέρα παιδια.μια γνωμη.εχω βαλει εδώ κ 1,5 χρονο περιπου το 12αρι του καρφουρ στο δωματιο.το πρωτο καλοκαιρι μου δουλεψε μια χαρα.τον χειμωνα δεν δουλεψε καθολου κ το φετινο καλοκαιρι το βαζω στην πριζα κ παρε κατω την ασφαλεια.το εκανε συνεχεια κ ετσι τραβηξα ρευμα από την πριζα του πλυντηρίου.δουλεψε για καποιες μερες μια χαρα κ μετα παλι τα ιδια.αλλαξα ασφαλεια στον πινακα,τα ιδια.τι μπορει να είναι ρε παιδια;;;

----------


## θανασης 7

αλλαξε τον πυκνωτη στο κομπρεσερ εχει "πεσει" η χωριτηκοτητα του. πρεπει να ειναι εαν θυμαμε καλα 40 mf

----------


## brasidas12

λες να είναι από αυτό;εχω έναν πυκνωτή θα παω να δοκιμασω κ ενημερωνω.

----------


## brasidas12

λοιπον επειδή ο πυκνωτης που ειχα δεν ηταν ιδιος ειπα να δω από που είναι το πρόβλημα.ξεσυνδεσα τα καλωδια της εξωτερικης μοναδας κ εβαλα στην πριζα την εσωτερικη να δω τι θα γινει. ανοιξε κκ μετα από μερικα δευτερόλεπτα επεσε η ασφαλεια. αρα το πρόβλημα είναι στην εσωτερικη μοναδα και όχι στην εξωτερικη. τωρα από που μπορει να προερχεται το πρόβλημα; καμια ιδεα τι να κοιτάξω;

----------


## θανασης 7

βγαλε τα καλωδια των εντολων απο το εσωτερικο μηχανημα. και μετα δοκιμασετο χωρις τα καλωδια (στην ψυξη ή σκετο ανεμηστηρα ) θα σου ριξει την ασφαλεια; (σου ριχνει την ασφαλεια ή ρελε ) εχει διαφορα μεγαλη.δοκιμασε και απο μια αλλη μπριζα εαν σου ριχνει την ασφαλεια,εαν χωρις τα καλωδια παλι σου ριξει την ασφαλεια εχει προβλημα η πλακετα

----------


## brasidas12

ριχνει τον γενικο λαθος εγραψα ασφαλεια.εκανα αυτό που ειπες αλλα παλι τα ιδια. υποψην πως δεν πεφτει αμεσως ο γενικος αλλα μετα από 30 δευτερα περιπου.μπριζα εχω αλλαξει.το περιεργο είναι πως δουλεψε κανα μηνα κανονικα κ στην άλλη μπριζα κ μετα τα ιδια.

----------


## nyannaco

Μάλλον σωστά υποψιάζεται ο Θανάσης ότι αυτό που σου ρίχνει είναι το ρελέ και όχι ασφάλεια ή "γενικός". Και έχει σημασία στη διάγνωση της βλάβης. Αν θέλεις βγάλε και ανέβασε μία φωτογραφία να δούμε τί είναι αυτό που σου ρίχνει.

----------


## brasidas12

ριχνει αυτό που εχω κυκλωσει.

----------


## FILMAN

Για γύρνα ανάποδα το φις στην πρίζα και ξαναδοκίμασε.

----------


## brasidas12

παιζει ρολο;θα το δοκιμασω αυτο που λες. αν μπορεις δωσε μια εξηγηση για να μπω στο σκεπτικο σου γιατι τα ηλεκτρολογικα ποτε δεν τα χονεψα-πολυκαταλαβα

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν σου το λέω βέβαια ώστε αν δεν πέφτει μετά να το αφήσεις έτσι, αλλά για να βγει ένα συμπέρασμα για το τι μπορεί να φταίει.

----------


## nyannaco

Σωστός ο Θανάσης, το ρελέ ρίχνει. Η βλάβη που ψάχνεις λοιπόν είναι διαρροή και όχι βραχυκύκλωμα.
Επομένως θα ξεκίναγα το ψάξιμο από έξω, νερά/υγρασίες στην εξωτερική μονάδα.

----------


## brasidas12

εξω την ανοιξα χθες αλλα δεν προσεξα κατι.όλα φαινοντουσαν καλα.αλλα και στην εσωτερικη παλι δεν φαινεται κατι. γιατι όμως στην μπριζα του δωματιου να ριχνει τον ρελε με το που το βαζω το φις στην μπριζα; στου πλυντηρίου δουλευει κανονικα.πεφτει αν το κλεισω κ δεν βγαλω το φις από την μπριζα.θα ριξω μια ματια ξανα μεσα εξω αλλα κ σε ολη την διαδρομή των σωληνοσεων μπας εχει γινει κατι στα καλωδια

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί αυτές οι δυο πρίζες που λες έχουν ανάποδα τη φάση και τον ουδέτερο ή εσύ βάζεις το φις ανάποδα στη μια σε σχέση με την άλλη...

----------


## nyannaco

Κάπου σε χάνω Φίλιππε. Γιατί αυτό θα έπρεπε να επηρρεάζει το ρελέ; Το ρελέ πέφτει όταν δει διαφορά έντασης μεταξύ φάσης και ουδετέρου, ανεξάρτητα από το αν η διαρροή προς τη γη είναι από τη φάση ή από τον ουδέτερο.

----------


## JOUN

Ναι αλλα αλλο ρευμα διαρροης θα εχει μεταξυ φασης-γειωσης(ταση 230V) και αλλο ρευμα μεταξυ ουδετερου γειωσης(ταση 2-3V)
Αν διαρροη ειναι μικρη την παλευεις για λιγο καιρο αλλαζοντας το φις.Μετα βεβαια οσο περναει ο καιρος χειροτερευει η διαρροη και τελικα πεφτει και μεταξυ ουδετερου- γειωσης

----------


## FILMAN

Πολύ σωστά. Το κλειδί είναι ότι η τάση φάσης - γης είναι 230V ενώ η τάση ουδετέρου - γης είναι μόνο μερικά V. Έτσι αν υπάρχει μια μικρή αντίσταση μεταξύ ενός ενεργού αγωγού και της γης το ρελέ θα πέφτει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο σύνδεσης στην πρίζα (αν στον προβληματικό ενεργό αγωγό έχουμε τη φάση θα έχουμε και βραχυκύκλωμα - πέσιμο ασφαλειών), ενώ αν υπάρχει μια μεγάλη αντίσταση μεταξύ ενός ενεργού αγωγού και της γης το ρελέ θα πέφτει μόνο με τον ένα τρόπο σύνδεσης στην πρίζα (αν στον προβληματικό ενεργό αγωγό έχουμε τη φάση και όχι τον ουδέτερο).

----------


## FILMAN

Με πρόλαβες Ιούνιε, αν και τη δοκιμή είπα να την κάνει για διαγνωστικούς σκοπούς και όχι ως μόνιμη λύση στο πρόβλημα του μηχανήματος - αν βέβαια δεν πέφτει το ρελέ και με το φις βαλμένο ανάποδα στην πρίζα.

----------


## nyannaco

Ναι, θεωρητικά θα μπορούσε. Δεν μου έχει τύχει ποτέ τόσο οριακή διαρροή και δεν το σκέφτηκα.

----------


## θανασης 7

η δοιαροη (ρευματος) ειναι στη εσωτερικη μοναδα γιατι οπως ειπε ο Μυρωνας ριχνει το ρελε και αφου ειχε βγαλει τα καλωδια των εντολων στον αερα.Ανοιξε το εσωτερικο μηχανημα και εαν μπορεις δες την πλακετα μπορει να εχουμε κανενα "επισκεπτη".Το ρελε στο ριχνει αμεσως μολις βαλεις το φις στην πριζα ;
εαν ναι μπορει να εχεις και το προβλημα και στο φις του κλιματιστικου

----------


## stefanoszis

κοιτα πρωτα το φις του κλιματιστικου μηπως εχει μαυρισει και αν χρησιμοποιεις μπαλαντεζα δοκιμασε με μια αλλη.

----------


## brasidas12

στην μπριζα του δωματιου ριχνει το ρελε αμεσως μολις βαλω το φις.αν τραβηξω μπαλαντεζα από την μπριζα του πλυντηρίου δουλευει κανονικα.από εκει θα ριξει το ρελε μονο αν σβησω το κλιματιστικο κ δεν βγαλω την μπαλαντεζα από την μπριζα.όχι αμεσως αλλα αν την αφήσω μπορει μετα από κανα 2ωρο να πεσει.

----------


## Telis123

Το ιδιο προβλημα κατα καποιο τροπο ειχα και εγω πιο παλια, μου εριχνε την ασφαλεια πολλες φορες οταν εβαζα μπρος το air-condition ή το pc ( πιο σπανια) και η αιτια ηταν οτι ο εξυπνος ο ηλεκτρολογος ( ειχα αλλαξει πινακα γιατι ειχα τον παλιο με τα φυσιγγια ) μου ειχε βαλει ενα μονοκλωνο καλωδιο 1-1.5mm για να δινει ρευμα σε 5 ασφαλειες με αποτελεσμα να υπερθερμενεται και να καει τις ασφαλειες απο την θερμοκρασια κ.λ.π. 
Οταν το αλλαξα με ενα πολυκλωνο χοντρο και αλλαξα και ασφαλειοδιακοπτες μου σταματησαν ολα τα προβληματα.

----------


## brasidas12

καλησπέρα στην παρεα . μετα από πολύ καιρο επαναφερω το θεμα γιατι ελειπα εκτος Αθηνων κ γυρισα πριν λιγες μερες. λοιπον το κλιματιστικο ακομα τα ιδια.ριχνει τον ρελε συνεχεια. πειγα στην εξωτερικη μοναδα κ απομονωσα πρωτα τη φτερωτη κ μετα τον συμπιεστη αλλα κ παλι εριχνε ρελε που παει να πει πως δεν είναι από αυτά το πρόβλημα. παμε στην εσωτερικη μοναδα.τι να κοιτάξω μπας και βγαλω ακρη.στην πλακετα δεν βλεπω μαυριλες η κανα πηνιο φουσκομενο.

----------


## brasidas12

εχω μπερδευτεί εντελώς. λοιπον αλλαξα πυκνωτή αλλα τιποτα. αποσυνδεσα όπως εγραψα συμπιεστη κ φτερωτή και ουτε εκει αλλαξε κατι. όταν αποσυνδεσα τα καλωδια ρεύματος (από την πλακετα τις εσωτερικης) που πανε στην εξωτερικη μοναδα δουλευε κανονικα χωρις να πεσει ο ρελες. τι άλλο μπορω να κοιτάξω; να είναι θεμα πλακετας;

----------


## JOUN

Δηλαδη εχει προβλημα στην εξωτερικη.Οπως τα λες πρεπει να εχει προβλημα το καλωδιο που παει απο μεσα εξω,πραγμα λιγο σπανιο..Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ξεσυνδεσες ολα τα εξω εξαρτηματα και παλι σου το εριχνε;

----------

FILMAN (12-11-14)

----------


## brasidas12

ξεσυνδεσα πρωτα την εξω φτερωτη κ επεσε ο ρελες.μετα ξεσυνδεσα τον συμπιεστη το ιδιο.αλλαξα τον πυκνωτή παλι τα ιδια.θα ξεσυνδεσω αυτή την φορα τα καλωδια από την κλεμα της εξωτερικης μοναδας να δω τι θα γινει.αν κ παλι πεσει θα ξηλωσω την πλακετα κ θα την παω να την κοιταξουν.δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο

----------


## Tapavakos

Καλησπέρα. Το κλιματιστικό είναι συμβατικό ή inverter?

----------


## brasidas12

απλο ειναι δεν είναι inverter. Το 12αρι που έδινε το carrefur

----------


## Tapavakos

Σε πιο σημείο λειτουργίας ρίχνει την ασφάλεια? έχεις παρατηρήσει? Ο συμπιεστής της εξωτερικής δουλεύει όταν συμβαίνει?

----------


## brasidas12

Στην πρίζα του δωματίου τον ρίχνει μετα απο κάποια δευτερόλεπτα αφου το βαλω μπροστά η στο κρύο η ζέστη η στον απλό ανεμιστήρα. Αν του βαλω ρεύμα με μπαλαντεζα απο αλλη πρίζα μπορει να δουλέψει κ 2 ώρες χωρίς πρόβλημα αλλα αν το σβήσω κ δεν βγαλω την μπαλαντεζα απο την πριζα κάποια στιγμή θα πέσει

----------


## Tapavakos

Προσωπικά και από τα λεγόμενά σου θα κατέληγα στα συμπεράσματα:

1) Πρίζα του δωματίου ελαττωματική ή δεν έχει γείωση ή γειώνεται με ουδέτερο (μου έχει τύχει σε πολλές οικίες) ή στην ίδια γραμμή είναι συνδεδεμένες και άλλες συσκευές και όταν ξεκινάει το μοτερ ρίχνει την ασφάλεια. 

2) Στην περίπτωση της μπαλαντέζας και με το κλιματιστικό ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ όπως αναφέρεις , κάποιο πρόβλημα έχεις με την τροφοδοσία του μηχανήματος. Αν γνωρίζεις και μπορείς έλεγξε  αν κάπου, οριακά τα καλώδια της τροφοδοσίας ενώνονται ή αν υπάρχει υγρασία ή κάποιο άλλο αντικείμενο (μου έχει τύχει ποντικός..). Το ιδανικότερο σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι να καλέσεις ένα τεχνικό να σου βγάλει την πλακέτα ώστε να μετρηθεί και να τσεκαριστεί από ηλεκτρονικό.

----------


## brasidas12

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Θα τσεκάρω κανα 2 πράγματα ακομα, θα αλλάξω κ πριζα κ αν κ παλι τον ρίχνει βγαζω πλακέτα κ στον τεχνικό γιατί το κακόμοιρο το κλιματιστικό αν κ 5 χρονών περίπου δεν εχει δουλέψει σχεδον καθόλου

----------


## brasidas12

Αφού και σήμερα εκατσα και ασχολήθηκα γιατι αν δεν έβρισκα τι φταίει θα εσκαγα ανακάλυψα πως Πίσω απο ολα αυτά φταίει το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας που παει στην εξωτερική μοναδα. Ξεσυνδεσα αυτο που έχει κ εβαλα ενα αλλο και δούλεψε τέλεια.αυριο θα αγορασω ενα καινούργιο και θα ξηλωσωτο παλιό να δω κ που ακριβως ειναι το πρόβλημα. Ευχαριστώ ολους όσους μου έδωσαν την βοηθεια τούς.

----------


## picdev

Συμβαινει με το καιρο να καθεται πανω στο  καλωδιο η στο λουκι για το νερο,  η χαλκοσωληνα . Πρεπει να προβλεπεται απο τους εγκαταστατες

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------

